# My First Submission Grappling Tournament



## Nolerama (Apr 7, 2009)

I got lots of stuff to work on, but I think I did well. I now know I can do the splits. That's a good thing.

I also realized a fundamental difference between grappling for MMA and submission grappling firsthand (for the first time). I preferred to fight for a takedown, but my opponents chose to pull guard. I need to train against that.

It's on Facebook, so if you have it, here it is. It would be great to friend you all on Facebook anyway. I hope you all like it. I lose by kimura in sudden death.


----------



## Ironcrane (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like you gave that guy a run for his money. Makes me wish I knew how to grappel. I'd send you a friend invite on my facebook, but I never do anything on it, except exchange messages with a friend of mine.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm not on facebook, but good work on your first tourney!


----------

